# Cabela's Denali Hunting Boots by Meindl



## Chaser

Do any of you have these boots? I have been thinking about buying them for upland hunting, and anything outdoors. They're pretty pricey, so I don't wanna drop the coin if its not worth it. 

Experienced opinions on this product only are appreciated.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Experienced opinions on this product only are appreciated.


My experience is with the footbed because it is the same footbed as another Meindl boot which I wear. The Meindl insole is awesome. After a short time the insole is molded to your foot's shape, making the footbed perfectly shaped to your own foot. Remember those Birkenstock sandals that were so popular in the late '80's? The footbed in the Meindl is about the same thing, but inside a boot. Cabela's sells the Meindl insoles to replace yours when they wear thin.

Buy Obenhauf's Heavy Duty LP leather preservative and apply it generously and often to your boots. I did this before each winter chukar hunt this year and with a pair of gaiters over my pants I was able to walk in 1-2 feet of snow all day long without getting wet. My boots outperformed some of my companions' snow boots. Meindls are truly water proof.

The traction on the soles is excellent. I have a pair of the Cabela's All-Leather Mountain Hikers and I slip all over the place in them. Not in the Meindl's.

Cons: you need to treat the boot after ventures into dust and dirt or water and snow. Otherwise the leather will dry out.


----------



## Chaser

Thanks for the reply, BirdDogger. 

About the Obenauf's- where can I get it locally? I have a pair of Pronghorns that are a few years old and kinda beat up, and would like to use it on them as well. Also, would you recommend a particular leather cleaner as well, possibly another Obenauf product?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Where to find Obenauf's? - Cabela's; it's right there by the boots somewhere.

When I was buying my boots a sales clerk walked me over to the shoe care products, handed me a jar, and told me it was the best thing out there. Obenauf's does make a leather cleaner called White Jaguar. 
http://www.obenaufs.com/cleaner.php?osCsid=cb4833cb7f97dd64b74dc43e64d01cbe

One thing I should mention: the leather preservative will turn the leather a dark brown. If you're not OK with that I'd buy one of those spray on type preservatives instead.


----------



## Chaser

At this point I am more concerned with the performance of the boots than the color. Its pretty tough on the feet chasing chukars! I looked up the cleaner/protector on the Cabela's website. I'll definitely be picking up a jar. Thank you for the recommendations. 

I guess I better go try on a pair!


----------



## wyogoob

I have had the Denali's since Cabela's introduced them, but don't have too many miles on them. Meindl has been my go-to, 4-season, moutaineering and backpacking boot since Cabela's started selling them.....sometime in the mid-80s I think. I have worn out 2 pairs of the Meindl Mountain "something-or-other" boots and I'm on my 3rd pair. If I told you the backpacking miles I get out of a pair you wouldn't believe it. The only trouble I ever had with them is that the tongues crack. Then the bootie sees water and eventually leaks. But they fit so well and are so comfortable, I just put wader glue on the cracked tongues and wear the boots forever. I have never had a blister wearing Meindls.

I recommend a poly-pro, or equivilant, liner sock and be sure to use one when trying on new boots on at the store.

I have one bad ankle and I often hike alone so I like a tall boot for ankle support.










arrows point to repairs:









The best for packin' meat:

















They are my boot of choice when lost and/or backpacking Mars:


----------



## bigpapacow

I have had a pair for a year and a half nw and also love them. I had danners and other brands before and had to use a custom-made orthitic insert with them. Since buying the Denali's, I haven't used them once. They really do mold to your foot. They are vert durable and I love the extra support I get out of them over the danner pronghorns I had. I will be buying more when these ever wear out. That may be a while though. They are still in amazing condition after some hard use. Can't go wrong with Meindl


----------



## Huge29

bigpapacow said:


> I will be buying more when these ever wear out. That may be a while though.


I don't think you will need to, the Cabela's brand clothes and footwear are the only items that still have the lifetime warranty/satisfaction guarantee, so you should be set for life.


----------



## Chaser

One more question-

For those of you who have used this boot, or this line of boots, do they seem to be true to fit, or do they run a bit big/small? If I have to order them, I want to be sure I order the right size to work with a good pair of thick socks.


----------



## wyogoob

Chaser said:


> One more question-
> 
> For those of you who have used this boot, or this line of boots, do they seem to be true to fit, or do they run a bit big/small? If I have to order them, I want to be sure I order the right size to work with a good pair of thick socks.


With 1 pair of liner socks and 1 pair of regular socks my Meindls always ended up being 1/2 size bigger and one size narrower. So I guess with just one pair of real heavy socks they would be my normal size.

I have always tried to purchase hiking boots at the store. (I worked in Sidney NE often where Cabela's home store is) I would buy a pair of poly or silk liners and put them on under whatever socks I had on at the time.


----------

